# The Haunted House on King



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

My hometown is having a Halloween decorating contest and the 1st place prize is $10,000!!!!! Half of which is donated to the local Boys & Girls Club in the winners name. Cool huh? I usually decorate anyways but with the contest I went a little further than I normally do.

Well here's what I came up with for my entry. You can vote online, voting ends October 30th, 2009. Many photos and a couple videos are posted.

http://www.wardlegal.ca/halloween2009/entrantdetails?id=29






This video was about a week ago. The front porch has been revamped and my last project was completed. The coffin and occupant *shivers... They are on the contest site now.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW - first class display. Good luck.


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you very much  I have added more to the front porch. Finished off a coffin and a mess that goes inside. And when the coffin got moved from the garage to the front I redid the front porch. Will have updated pics up on wednesday afternoon. Did you vote online?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I have now...


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice job. Have you decided what to spend your 1st place $$ on yet?


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

lol currently I'm a starving Artist so IF I place in the competition I'd like to pay off some bills... sorry not gunna spend it all on candy, well maybe a little


----------



## scubasteve (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy smokes that's awsome!

sS


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you, just attached some pics to the thread and added 13 more on the link


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

been out all morning playing in the graveyard and the community support has been overwhelming. Even our PostLady cane over and told me she loves the house, voted online and loved the video. Neighbours are bringing over garbage items to them but great add-ons for features to me. This has got to be the best Halloween to date


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck and don't forget to let us know if you win, rather "what you win"...we're thinking POSITIVE! Happy Haunting!


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

very cool, thanks again folks. I took down the pics cause I figured out how to get my movie up here...lol *zombie brain fart


----------

